# How can I receive KTLA?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

Is there any other way to receive KTLA than through Dish (other than a BUD)? I've figured out that the only reason I'm with Dish is because of KTLA (love their morning show). I've been itching to switch to a DirecTivo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

KTLA is included in the supers pak on Express Vu and Star Choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

Why don't you just subscribe to just KTLA on Dish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes, you could get KTLA dirt cheap with an Expressvu or Starchoice system. Canadian systems are a real bargain for Americans. I wish I could get Direct Tv without paying big bucks. The exchange rate really kills you if you live north of the Border.


----------

